# Cichlid Lake Salt and Plecos



## Sirian (Feb 16, 2013)

I have a question about salt. I don't think I had a problem before but maybe I didn't have as much in the tank as I do now. The plecos were just added to my 75 gallon about an hour ago. There are 6-7 teaspoons of lake salt in the tank. Is this going to kill them?


----------



## oyster dog (Jul 2, 2013)

6-7 teaspoons in a 75 gallon tank is negligible. They will be fine.

In contrast, you would need to add 1.5 pounds of aquarium salt to 5 gallons of water to make a saltwater aquarium.


----------



## Sirian (Feb 16, 2013)

oyster dog said:


> 6-7 teaspoons in a 75 gallon tank is negligible. They will be fine.
> 
> In contrast, you would need to add 1.5 pounds of aquarium salt to 5 gallons of water to make a saltwater aquarium.


Awesome, thank you!


----------



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

Some species of Pleco are exremely sensitive to salt in the water. May want to talk to catfish expert on this one as to which you have and their tolerance to salt.


----------



## Sirian (Feb 16, 2013)

SupeDM said:


> Some species of Pleco are exremely sensitive to salt in the water. May want to talk to catfish expert on this one as to which you have and their tolerance to salt.


Common names: Bristlenose plecostomus, bristlenose catfish, brushmouth plecostomus, bushy nose(d) plecostomus
Scientific/Latin names: Ancistrus temminckii and related species
Maximum length: 5 to 8 inches (depends on exact species)
Colors: Mottled brown with variations of yellow and black depending on variety and species; yellowish color for albino bristlenose pleco
Temperature preference: 70 to 80 degrees F
pH preference: 6 to 7
Hardness preference: Medium
*Salinity preference: Low to medium*
Compatibility: Good except breeding males may fight each other
Life span: Unknown
Ease of keeping: Moderate
Ease of breeding: Moderate

Source: http://www.fishpondinfo.com/bristle.htm

Another commenter said that the bristlenose can tolerate more salt than the rubber lipped pleco. I don't know if this is 100 percent accurate, however, it might help someone reading this thread in the future.

Source for that: http://www.aquariacentral.com/forums/ar ... 24659.html


----------

